# wholesale bait in hamilton



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Does this place offer walkin service?
Been looking for a place to get specialty minnows(rosie reds, black studs ect), and minnows by the pound, seems like they are the only ones around, but cant find anything about minnow sales on the net.

:G


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes they do. Just walk right in the side of the building. There is a pretty noticeable entrance and they have a little walk in tackle shop.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you know if you can get big (10-12") suckers there? 

ML


----------



## IcanCATCHemALL (Jun 13, 2008)

What is the name of this place and where is it located? I am from the dayton area but would like to check it out sometime thanks......


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Its a nice place. Park on the side by their delivery trucks and walk around to the other side. They have rosie reds all the time usually.

Muskie Luv- they had suckers last year but not until the end of summer and they were only in the 5 inch range or so. They said there was a big die off earlier in the year so it was hard for them to get them last year, but they normally do carry them in that size. Hopefully this year they will get a nice batch of them.

Icancatchthemall- the place is called Hamilton Wholesale Bait Co. they are located in Hamilton, website is: https://hamiltonbait.com/


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Jarrod - I am 5 minutes from there.


----------



## IcanCATCHemALL (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks alot fishdealer


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Mark & the guys are a good group to deal with. I've purchase minnows by the pound from them for pond stocking.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Be sure to take your own bucket...save ya $3.25.


----------

